# Weight Loss Surgery



## Ditto (Nov 29, 2016)

Has anybody had it? I was offered it today and refused but my doc insisted. It'll be interesting to go and see what is on offer and see what's what. I always thought surgery was silly and we should relearn our eating habits but doc says I've had 63 years and Atkins isn't working. I said it is if I stick to it!


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Ditto,

Perhaps you can share your diet & look for advice..... IMHO surgery should be an absolute last resort


----------



## grovesy (Nov 30, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Has anybody had it? I was offered it today and refused but my doc insisted. It'll be interesting to go and see what is on offer and see what's what. I always thought surgery was silly and we should relearn our eating habits but doc says I've had 63 years and Atkins isn't working. I said it is if I stick to it!


I have not had and I have reservations about the long term affects, and wonder what implications it has for health. From the many programmes I have seen on it the best practice is for people to have assessment for suitability not just physical but psychological aswell. Your doctor can't make you have the surgery if you don't want it. At the end of the day it is your choice.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Ditto . It's your choice you can't be forced. speaking personally if weight loss surgery was  offered to me I'd be very wary.  But it may be a good idea to find out about what they can do so you can make an informed choice.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 30, 2016)

I personally havent had it. Im not against it if its for the right reasons though. My OH daughter who is only 21 is about to have it. She doesnt have any medical issues and is paying for it privately. She wont stick to "diets", as proven the other night when we went out for dinner, she is supposed to be following a special diet before the op and I dont think that a full rack of BBQ ribs and potato wedges is part of that!!! I think that she is doing it for the wrong reasons and looking at it at a quick fox to lose weight.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2016)

One of our former members had the surgery and it worked initially, but after a couple of years she started gaining again and ended up having the surgery reversed  Far better if you can manage it without, and it sounds like you have the will and determination to try your utmost @Ditto so keep posting and asking questions, we will support you as much as we possibly can!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> One of our former members had the surgery and it worked initially, but after a couple of years she started gaining again and ended up having the surgery reversed  Far better if you can manage it without, and it sounds like you have the will and determination to try your utmost @Ditto so keep posting and asking questions, we will support you as much as we possibly can!


The problem is most of it as I understand is not reversible they reconfigure the digestive system. Gastric Bands can be removed or deflated.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't know what kind I will be offered. It's going to be interesting finding out. I've never seen the point myself when watching the documentaries on television because the people all lose weight by themselves first, I'm thinking why couldn't they just carry on.

I'm a food addict though. I was fat before it was fashionable. Everybody seems to be fat these days. Back in the day I was considered fat at 9stones 3pounds!  As in "You'd be nice if you lost the weight" and when I got to 12 stones they thought I was obese. Wish I was 12 stones now! 

My sister said why couldn't they offer you this years ago instead of waiting till you're 63. Does seem a bit late in the day to be bothering maybe?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 30, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I don't know what kind I will be offered. It's going to be interesting finding out. I've never seen the point myself when watching the documentaries on television because the people all lose weight by themselves first, I'm thinking why couldn't they just carry on.
> 
> I'm a food addict though. I was fat before it was fashionable. Everybody seems to be fat these days. Back in the day I was considered fat at 9stones 3pounds!  As in "You'd be nice if you lost the weight" and when I got to 12 stones they thought I was obese. Wish I was 12 stones now!
> 
> My sister said why couldn't they offer you this years ago instead of waiting till you're 63. Does seem a bit late in the day to be bothering maybe?


The ones I have seen the thing with alot of thoose featured , there deep seated issues that are not always addressed.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 30, 2016)

It's putting me off already. I'm getting in the mindset 'I might be having weight loss surgery, so may as well pig out in the meantime.' I'm a food addict. It's a nightmare.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I don't know what kind I will be offered. It's going to be interesting finding out. I've never seen the point myself when watching the documentaries on television because the people all lose weight by themselves first, I'm thinking why couldn't they just carry on.
> 
> I'm a food addict though. I was fat before it was fashionable. Everybody seems to be fat these days. Back in the day I was considered fat at 9stones 3pounds!  As in "You'd be nice if you lost the weight" and when I got to 12 stones they thought I was obese. Wish I was 12 stones now!
> 
> My sister said why couldn't they offer you this years ago instead of waiting till you're 63. Does seem a bit late in the day to be bothering maybe?


Really good luck what ever you decide to do


----------



## Jamiesamp (Dec 2, 2016)

yes i have had a gastric bypass but this was pre diabetes sure the doc`s will know what they are doing as Anne Rice had it done and she was dibetic.. i can`t eat bread without being ill however i have watching my sugar as you can get dumping sydrome which is half and hour with cramps sweating throwing basicly very bad. but concering we have to watch our sugar intake anyway that won`t be a problem.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 2, 2016)

Jamiesamp said:


> yes i have had a gastric bypass but this was pre diabetes sure the doc`s will know what they are doing as Anne Rice had it done and she was dibetic.. i can`t eat bread without being ill however i have watching my sugar as you can get dumping sydrome which is half and hour with cramps sweating throwing basicly very bad. but concering we have to watch our sugar intake anyway that won`t be a problem.


This used to be a side affect that happened after gastric surgery for ulcers back when they used to do quite radical surgery for ulcers.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 2, 2016)

I didn't know Anne Rice is diabetic! It's amazing how many people are. I've decided against the surgery, I'll just do Atkins properly and stop messing about pigging out. Can't now anyway if I am diabetic (still don't think I am)


----------



## grovesy (Dec 3, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I didn't know Anne Rice is diabetic! It's amazing how many people are. I've decided against the surgery, I'll just do Atkins properly and stop messing about pigging out. Can't now anyway if I am diabetic (still don't think I am)



Who is Anne Rice?


----------



## Ditto (Dec 3, 2016)

She's an author, writes the Vampire Diaries which have been made into films now, you might have seen Interview With The Vampire? She's quite eccentric from what I can gather.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 3, 2016)

Ditto said:


> She's an author, writes the Vampire Diaries which have been made into films now, you might have seen Interview With The Vampire? She's quite eccentric from what I can gather.


No I have not and not even seen or heard of the Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 3, 2016)

grovesy said:


> No I have not and not even seen or heard of the Vampire Diaries.


Well, I don't think she'd be everybody's cup of tea but she is or was very popular.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2016)

Ditto said:


> She's an author, writes the Vampire Diaries which have been made into films now, you might have seen Interview With The Vampire? She's quite eccentric from what I can gather.


Ah! I know who you mean now


----------

